# Titus's new Picture Thread (All pokies)



## titus (Apr 3, 2010)

I decided to start a new Picture thread since I'm back to keeping more tarantulas, but I'll only be keeping Pokies from here on out so their the only pictures you'll find here. So on to the first row. 

P. rufilata Juvie female. 
















One of my P. pederseni molted today new pictures of her will follow soon.


----------



## lovebug (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful T, I love the blue and yellow:clap:!


----------



## titus (Apr 5, 2010)

*P. pederseni*

A couple pictures of one of our P. pederseni a few days after it's molt.


----------



## titus (Apr 8, 2010)

*P. fasciata arrived today.*

Our new female P. fasciata arrived today and ran off to hide as soon as she was put into her cage. I was able to get one quick picture though.


----------



## titus (Apr 12, 2010)

*P. rufilata and fasciata Rehomed.*

We Re homed our P. rufilata and P. fasciata.

P. fasciata cage. 
















P. rufilata cage.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 12, 2010)

Your P fasciata is upset at you.... and it's is saying... why does she/he get to use all the bark ??? what about me????


----------



## titus (Apr 12, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Your P fasciata is upset at you.... and it's is saying... why does she/he get to use all the bark ??? what about me????


Yeah, I was a bit short handed on bark, but it's also a larger cage than I normally use. I'll be adding more when I receive my next shippment in.


----------



## titus (Apr 12, 2010)

*P. fasciata home remodeled*

We'll quicker than I had thought, the P. fasciata cage is remodeled using odd's and ends from the basment. 

P. fasciata cage


----------



## Fred (Apr 12, 2010)

My favourite genus, good choice! I love the rufilata


----------



## titus (Apr 18, 2010)

P. rufilata female two weeks post molt.


----------



## titus (May 15, 2010)

P. regalis Female juvie


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 15, 2010)

Those setups are looking real nice!  Lets see more pokies! :drool:


----------



## titus (May 16, 2010)

P. fasciata female drinking from the cage walls


----------



## titus (May 16, 2010)

P. ornata juvie female.


----------



## titus (May 18, 2010)

P. pederseni juvie male post molt






P. pederseni juvie female post molt.


----------



## titus (May 27, 2010)

P. fasciata Female post molt.


----------



## titus (Jun 5, 2010)

P. ornata female post molt.


----------



## lovebug (Jun 5, 2010)

You have some wonderful pictures!


----------



## titus (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you, I normally take a lot of pictures, though only a few make it though the cutting floor.


----------



## titus (Jun 8, 2010)

P. rufilata post molt and rehomed.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 8, 2010)

Great shots!! Loving the Ornata and the rufilata!


----------



## titus (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you. I do care for the ornata and rufilata more than the others I have as far as looks. My fasciata seems to eat like a pig, though the others haven't started eating again since their molt's.


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice collection- great pics- thanks for posting!


----------

